# Biosilk Therapy & chi silk infusion



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jun 14, 2006)

Whats the difference. I use biosilk serum when I flat iron and blowdry my hair should I get the chi silk infusion? Is it better, same, does it cause spilt ends, weigh down, or dries out the hair?


----------



## cdwdnw (Jun 14, 2006)

I actually just had my styist use the Chi on me when she cut my hair - I asked what she was putting on it and she told me the chi stuff but said or sometimes she uses biosilk so I'm guessing there isn't that much difference - she's the type person who would say - I use this in this case, this in another.... I have always used the Biosilk and I didn't notice any better or worse with the Chi... I will ask her when she gets back from vaca...I wonder if the Chi is formulated to work with their flat iron?


----------



## Liz (Jun 14, 2006)

you can use biosilk when you flat iron your hair?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have the CHI silk infusion... I only used a little, but it didn't seem to make my hair greasy looking - which Biosilk had a tendency of doing.


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have the CHI silk infusion. I like it, but I don't use it much anymore. My hair is fine so it doesn't take much of the silk infusion. I just use a pea size amount otherwise it would get that greasy feeling.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jun 15, 2006)

I have heard good things about the CHI brand against the BioSilk - I used to use BioSilk but I had problems with it looking kinda greesy sooner!

I have yet to try CHI thoug!


----------



## cdwdnw (Jun 15, 2006)

Maybe it depends on your hair type? I have very thick very course hair so anything I use just soaks on in and you would never know I put anything on it - even the little bits of spray wax I piece with LOL.

I've used biosilk and flat ironed not a prob for me - I was told not to use too much (you can always add more) and not to get too close to your scalp.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jun 15, 2006)

^ yeah I have very thick hair as well it doesn't get greasy or oily when I put it on, but it does weigh my hair down a little. I love volume so thats why I am thinking about swtiching to chi,.perhaps it will take a way the frizz and flyways mostly and let me keep the volume. I bought it so I will see how it goes. Thankyou all for replying.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Liz* you can use biosilk when you flat iron your hair? that's what i thought it was used for only.
thanks for the heads up. biosilk made me look greasy, so i think i'll check this out.


----------

